# Magnificent Seven remake



## Tommy Tainant

Saw this last night and wasnt really impressed.

It lacked star presence , the actors all looked the same and spoke in grunts which made it hard to understand them at times.

The characters in the original were well defined and their characters fleshed out. I didnt feel that with this one.I only recognised Denzel and he seemed a bit half hearted. Like he knew it wasnt worth much effort. 

I love watching Westerns but modern films that are worth watching are few and far between.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yeah, I saw that piece of crap a few months back and was also unimpressed. 

Know what pissed me off the most?  They left out 2 of the best parts of the movie.  The first one was when they were sitting down to eat at a loaded table, and they realize that the villagers are giving them the lion's share of the food, and they go back out and share their food with the villagers. 

The other part was where those boys were hanging around that one dude, and when he got killed, they talked about how good a man he was. 

I agree with you Tommy, the remake SUCKED.


----------



## JGalt

Haven't seen it. Were they all black or cross-dressers?

Hollywood remakes tend to suck pretty badly. Ghost Busters had to be one of the worst.


----------



## ABikerSailor

JGalt said:


> Haven't seen it. Were they all black or cross-dressers?
> 
> Hollywood remakes tend to suck pretty badly. Ghost Busters had to be one of the worst.



It sucked because they failed to develop the characters, and they had no depth.

They also left out pivotal moments in the original.


----------



## candycorn

Tommy Tainant said:


> Saw this last night and wasnt really impressed.
> 
> It lacked star presence , the actors all looked the same and spoke in grunts which made it hard to understand them at times.
> 
> The characters in the original were well defined and their characters fleshed out. I didnt feel that with this one.I only recognised Denzel and he seemed a bit half hearted. Like he knew it wasnt worth much effort.
> 
> I love watching Westerns but modern films that are worth watching are few and far between.



The Denzel Washington version was perhaps the worst film I ever seen based only on the fact that the first one had so much texture, character, and (for want of a better term)…charm.  “We work for you” still gets me  and I often say it at work even though I’m the boss (sort of); I practice something I call servant leadership.  I’m often telling the nurses and techs that “I work for you”…”how can I help”.  Hardly anyone knows but I got it from TM7


----------



## ABikerSailor

candycorn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this last night and wasnt really impressed.
> 
> It lacked star presence , the actors all looked the same and spoke in grunts which made it hard to understand them at times.
> 
> The characters in the original were well defined and their characters fleshed out. I didnt feel that with this one.I only recognised Denzel and he seemed a bit half hearted. Like he knew it wasnt worth much effort.
> 
> I love watching Westerns but modern films that are worth watching are few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Denzel Washington version was perhaps the worst film I ever seen based only on the fact that the first one had so much texture, character, and (for want of a better term)…charm.  “We work for you” still gets me  and I often say it at work even though I’m the boss (sort of); I practice something I call servant leadership.  I’m often telling the nurses and techs that “I work for you”…”how can I help”.  Hardly anyone knows but I got it from TM7
Click to expand...


Like I said, one of the more pivotal moments in the original was when they sat down to a feast, but then realized the villagers were going hungry to feed them good so they could fight.  When they realized that, they took the food back to the villagers and shared with them.  IMHO, that was the point where the villagers realized they were there, not so much for the money, but because they wanted to help.


----------



## candycorn

ABikerSailor said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this last night and wasnt really impressed.
> 
> It lacked star presence , the actors all looked the same and spoke in grunts which made it hard to understand them at times.
> 
> The characters in the original were well defined and their characters fleshed out. I didnt feel that with this one.I only recognised Denzel and he seemed a bit half hearted. Like he knew it wasnt worth much effort.
> 
> I love watching Westerns but modern films that are worth watching are few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Denzel Washington version was perhaps the worst film I ever seen based only on the fact that the first one had so much texture, character, and (for want of a better term)…charm.  “We work for you” still gets me  and I often say it at work even though I’m the boss (sort of); I practice something I call servant leadership.  I’m often telling the nurses and techs that “I work for you”…”how can I help”.  Hardly anyone knows but I got it from TM7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, one of the more pivotal moments in the original was when they sat down to a feast, but then realized the villagers were going hungry to feed them good so they could fight.  When they realized that, they took the food back to the villagers and shared with them.  IMHO, that was the point where the villagers realized they were there, not so much for the money, but because they wanted to help.
Click to expand...


Loved the arithmetic scene…..


----------



## Tommy Tainant

It might have been better if they had got a few more stars in it. But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> It might have been better if they had got a few more stars in it. But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?



There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?

I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"

They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hell 


the tv series was better than the remake


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

ABikerSailor said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this last night and wasnt really impressed.
> 
> It lacked star presence , the actors all looked the same and spoke in grunts which made it hard to understand them at times.
> 
> The characters in the original were well defined and their characters fleshed out. I didnt feel that with this one.I only recognised Denzel and he seemed a bit half hearted. Like he knew it wasnt worth much effort.
> 
> I love watching Westerns but modern films that are worth watching are few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Denzel Washington version was perhaps the worst film I ever seen based only on the fact that the first one had so much texture, character, and (for want of a better term)…charm.  “We work for you” still gets me  and I often say it at work even though I’m the boss (sort of); I practice something I call servant leadership.  I’m often telling the nurses and techs that “I work for you”…”how can I help”.  Hardly anyone knows but I got it from TM7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, one of the more pivotal moments in the original was when they sat down to a feast, but then realized the villagers were going hungry to feed them good so they could fight.  When they realized that, they took the food back to the villagers and shared with them.  IMHO, that was the point where the villagers realized they were there, not so much for the money, but because they wanted to help.
Click to expand...

Gillette's Ad on Toxic Masculinity Made Men Mad — And That's the Problem


> Gillette recently launched a new advertising campaign that tackles the fraught but buzz-worthy issue of toxic masculinity.


 Do I need to present any thing more on why movies today are so fucked up?


----------



## ABikerSailor

andaronjim said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this last night and wasnt really impressed.
> 
> It lacked star presence , the actors all looked the same and spoke in grunts which made it hard to understand them at times.
> 
> The characters in the original were well defined and their characters fleshed out. I didnt feel that with this one.I only recognised Denzel and he seemed a bit half hearted. Like he knew it wasnt worth much effort.
> 
> I love watching Westerns but modern films that are worth watching are few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Denzel Washington version was perhaps the worst film I ever seen based only on the fact that the first one had so much texture, character, and (for want of a better term)…charm.  “We work for you” still gets me  and I often say it at work even though I’m the boss (sort of); I practice something I call servant leadership.  I’m often telling the nurses and techs that “I work for you”…”how can I help”.  Hardly anyone knows but I got it from TM7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, one of the more pivotal moments in the original was when they sat down to a feast, but then realized the villagers were going hungry to feed them good so they could fight.  When they realized that, they took the food back to the villagers and shared with them.  IMHO, that was the point where the villagers realized they were there, not so much for the money, but because they wanted to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gillette's Ad on Toxic Masculinity Made Men Mad — And That's the Problem
> 
> 
> 
> Gillette recently launched a new advertising campaign that tackles the fraught but buzz-worthy issue of toxic masculinity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I need to present any thing more on why movies today are so fucked up?
Click to expand...


Yeah, you kinda do.  WTF does realizing that villagers are going hungry to make sure you are well fed and then deciding to share with them have to do with "toxic masculinity".  If anything, that scene showed although they were fighters and hard men, they also had a human side and some compassion.  That is anything BUT "toxic masculinity".  

If they had realized it, shrugged their shoulders and laughed that they had good fortune without sharing, then THAT would be "toxic masculinity".


----------



## my2¢

I can't recall a remake I liked better than its original.


----------



## bodecea

Tommy Tainant said:


> Saw this last night and wasnt really impressed.
> 
> It lacked star presence , the actors all looked the same and spoke in grunts which made it hard to understand them at times.
> 
> The characters in the original were well defined and their characters fleshed out. I didnt feel that with this one.I only recognised Denzel and he seemed a bit half hearted. Like he knew it wasnt worth much effort.
> 
> I love watching Westerns but modern films that are worth watching are few and far between.


Seven Samurai best of all.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

ABikerSailor said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this last night and wasnt really impressed.
> 
> It lacked star presence , the actors all looked the same and spoke in grunts which made it hard to understand them at times.
> 
> The characters in the original were well defined and their characters fleshed out. I didnt feel that with this one.I only recognised Denzel and he seemed a bit half hearted. Like he knew it wasnt worth much effort.
> 
> I love watching Westerns but modern films that are worth watching are few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Denzel Washington version was perhaps the worst film I ever seen based only on the fact that the first one had so much texture, character, and (for want of a better term)…charm.  “We work for you” still gets me  and I often say it at work even though I’m the boss (sort of); I practice something I call servant leadership.  I’m often telling the nurses and techs that “I work for you”…”how can I help”.  Hardly anyone knows but I got it from TM7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, one of the more pivotal moments in the original was when they sat down to a feast, but then realized the villagers were going hungry to feed them good so they could fight.  When they realized that, they took the food back to the villagers and shared with them.  IMHO, that was the point where the villagers realized they were there, not so much for the money, but because they wanted to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gillette's Ad on Toxic Masculinity Made Men Mad — And That's the Problem
> 
> 
> 
> Gillette recently launched a new advertising campaign that tackles the fraught but buzz-worthy issue of toxic masculinity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I need to present any thing more on why movies today are so fucked up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you kinda do.  WTF does realizing that villagers are going hungry to make sure you are well fed and then deciding to share with them have to do with "toxic masculinity".  If anything, that scene showed although they were fighters and hard men, they also had a human side and some compassion.  That is anything BUT "toxic masculinity".
> 
> If they had realized it, shrugged their shoulders and laughed that they had good fortune without sharing, then THAT would be "toxic masculinity".
Click to expand...

Just like those toxic men back in WWII who would give up their rations so some kid in Germany could eat.  Yeah, you fuckers really know all about masculinity.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Speaking of remakes...

Shaft (2019) - IMDb


----------



## rightwinger

Leave it alone


----------



## Moonglow

ABikerSailor said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this last night and wasnt really impressed.
> 
> It lacked star presence , the actors all looked the same and spoke in grunts which made it hard to understand them at times.
> 
> The characters in the original were well defined and their characters fleshed out. I didnt feel that with this one.I only recognised Denzel and he seemed a bit half hearted. Like he knew it wasnt worth much effort.
> 
> I love watching Westerns but modern films that are worth watching are few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Denzel Washington version was perhaps the worst film I ever seen based only on the fact that the first one had so much texture, character, and (for want of a better term)…charm.  “We work for you” still gets me  and I often say it at work even though I’m the boss (sort of); I practice something I call servant leadership.  I’m often telling the nurses and techs that “I work for you”…”how can I help”.  Hardly anyone knows but I got it from TM7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, one of the more pivotal moments in the original was when they sat down to a feast, but then realized the villagers were going hungry to feed them good so they could fight.  When they realized that, they took the food back to the villagers and shared with them.  IMHO, that was the point where the villagers realized they were there, not so much for the money, but because they wanted to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gillette's Ad on Toxic Masculinity Made Men Mad — And That's the Problem
> 
> 
> 
> Gillette recently launched a new advertising campaign that tackles the fraught but buzz-worthy issue of toxic masculinity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I need to present any thing more on why movies today are so fucked up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you kinda do.  WTF does realizing that villagers are going hungry to make sure you are well fed and then deciding to share with them have to do with "toxic masculinity".  If anything, that scene showed although they were fighters and hard men, they also had a human side and some compassion.  That is anything BUT "toxic masculinity".
> 
> If they had realized it, shrugged their shoulders and laughed that they had good fortune without sharing, then THAT would be "toxic masculinity".
Click to expand...

He pretty much walks around repeating himself..


----------



## Moonglow

andaronjim said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this last night and wasnt really impressed.
> 
> It lacked star presence , the actors all looked the same and spoke in grunts which made it hard to understand them at times.
> 
> The characters in the original were well defined and their characters fleshed out. I didnt feel that with this one.I only recognised Denzel and he seemed a bit half hearted. Like he knew it wasnt worth much effort.
> 
> I love watching Westerns but modern films that are worth watching are few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Denzel Washington version was perhaps the worst film I ever seen based only on the fact that the first one had so much texture, character, and (for want of a better term)…charm.  “We work for you” still gets me  and I often say it at work even though I’m the boss (sort of); I practice something I call servant leadership.  I’m often telling the nurses and techs that “I work for you”…”how can I help”.  Hardly anyone knows but I got it from TM7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, one of the more pivotal moments in the original was when they sat down to a feast, but then realized the villagers were going hungry to feed them good so they could fight.  When they realized that, they took the food back to the villagers and shared with them.  IMHO, that was the point where the villagers realized they were there, not so much for the money, but because they wanted to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gillette's Ad on Toxic Masculinity Made Men Mad — And That's the Problem
> 
> 
> 
> Gillette recently launched a new advertising campaign that tackles the fraught but buzz-worthy issue of toxic masculinity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I need to present any thing more on why movies today are so fucked up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you kinda do.  WTF does realizing that villagers are going hungry to make sure you are well fed and then deciding to share with them have to do with "toxic masculinity".  If anything, that scene showed although they were fighters and hard men, they also had a human side and some compassion.  That is anything BUT "toxic masculinity".
> 
> If they had realized it, shrugged their shoulders and laughed that they had good fortune without sharing, then THAT would be "toxic masculinity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like those toxic men back in WWII who would give up their rations so some kid in Germany could eat.  Yeah, you fuckers really know all about masculinity.
> 
> View attachment 244707
Click to expand...

Different time, different place.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been better if they had got a few more stars in it. But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?
> 
> I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"
> 
> They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.
Click to expand...


I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is. 

The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.


----------



## candycorn

andaronjim said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this last night and wasnt really impressed.
> 
> It lacked star presence , the actors all looked the same and spoke in grunts which made it hard to understand them at times.
> 
> The characters in the original were well defined and their characters fleshed out. I didnt feel that with this one.I only recognised Denzel and he seemed a bit half hearted. Like he knew it wasnt worth much effort.
> 
> I love watching Westerns but modern films that are worth watching are few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Denzel Washington version was perhaps the worst film I ever seen based only on the fact that the first one had so much texture, character, and (for want of a better term)…charm.  “We work for you” still gets me  and I often say it at work even though I’m the boss (sort of); I practice something I call servant leadership.  I’m often telling the nurses and techs that “I work for you”…”how can I help”.  Hardly anyone knows but I got it from TM7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, one of the more pivotal moments in the original was when they sat down to a feast, but then realized the villagers were going hungry to feed them good so they could fight.  When they realized that, they took the food back to the villagers and shared with them.  IMHO, that was the point where the villagers realized they were there, not so much for the money, but because they wanted to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gillette's Ad on Toxic Masculinity Made Men Mad — And That's the Problem
> 
> 
> 
> Gillette recently launched a new advertising campaign that tackles the fraught but buzz-worthy issue of toxic masculinity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I need to present any thing more on why movies today are so fucked up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you kinda do.  WTF does realizing that villagers are going hungry to make sure you are well fed and then deciding to share with them have to do with "toxic masculinity".  If anything, that scene showed although they were fighters and hard men, they also had a human side and some compassion.  That is anything BUT "toxic masculinity".
> 
> If they had realized it, shrugged their shoulders and laughed that they had good fortune without sharing, then THAT would be "toxic masculinity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like those toxic men back in WWII who would give up their rations so some kid in Germany could eat.  Yeah, you fuckers really know all about masculinity.
> 
> View attachment 244707
Click to expand...


Nobody wore pajamas in the 40’s?


----------



## candycorn

Tommy Tainant said:


> It might have been better if they had got a few more stars in it. But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?



Daniel Day Lewis has retired


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

candycorn said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Denzel Washington version was perhaps the worst film I ever seen based only on the fact that the first one had so much texture, character, and (for want of a better term)…charm.  “We work for you” still gets me  and I often say it at work even though I’m the boss (sort of); I practice something I call servant leadership.  I’m often telling the nurses and techs that “I work for you”…”how can I help”.  Hardly anyone knows but I got it from TM7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, one of the more pivotal moments in the original was when they sat down to a feast, but then realized the villagers were going hungry to feed them good so they could fight.  When they realized that, they took the food back to the villagers and shared with them.  IMHO, that was the point where the villagers realized they were there, not so much for the money, but because they wanted to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gillette's Ad on Toxic Masculinity Made Men Mad — And That's the Problem
> 
> 
> 
> Gillette recently launched a new advertising campaign that tackles the fraught but buzz-worthy issue of toxic masculinity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I need to present any thing more on why movies today are so fucked up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you kinda do.  WTF does realizing that villagers are going hungry to make sure you are well fed and then deciding to share with them have to do with "toxic masculinity".  If anything, that scene showed although they were fighters and hard men, they also had a human side and some compassion.  That is anything BUT "toxic masculinity".
> 
> If they had realized it, shrugged their shoulders and laughed that they had good fortune without sharing, then THAT would be "toxic masculinity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like those toxic men back in WWII who would give up their rations so some kid in Germany could eat.  Yeah, you fuckers really know all about masculinity.
> 
> View attachment 244707
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody wore pajamas in the 40’s?
Click to expand...


Yes they did also in films of the 1940s EVERYONE wearing pajamas to go to the bed.


----------



## sealybobo

Tommy Tainant said:


> Saw this last night and wasnt really impressed.
> 
> It lacked star presence , the actors all looked the same and spoke in grunts which made it hard to understand them at times.
> 
> The characters in the original were well defined and their characters fleshed out. I didnt feel that with this one.I only recognised Denzel and he seemed a bit half hearted. Like he knew it wasnt worth much effort.
> 
> I love watching Westerns but modern films that are worth watching are few and far between.


I record and watch every old western if I’ve never seen it before. I have about 6 on dvr.  I found this obscure religious channel that also plays old westerns. Old white religious people must like westerns too. Anyways, I’m not religious but I like the channel

I don’t think I saw this new 7 with Denzel. I’m sure it’ll be worth the wait. Lol. For cable tv that is.


----------



## candycorn

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been better if they had got a few more stars in it. But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?
> 
> I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"
> 
> They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
Click to expand...


Guys used to have real jobs and got discovered.  I think McQueen got his masothelioma (sp?) from doing sand blasting.  

William Shatner is an accomplished horseman.

Even Pierce Brosnan was a circus performer before becoming the cheesy actor we know him to be

I think you get some credibility  as an actor when you know who you are supposed to be portraying


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been better if they had got a few more stars in it. But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?
> 
> I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"
> 
> They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
Click to expand...


Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.

I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.

Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"

This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"


This the original trailer "Unforgiven"


----------



## Ringel05

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been better if they had got a few more stars in it. But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?
> 
> I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"
> 
> They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
Click to expand...

Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.


----------



## Ringel05

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah, I saw that piece of crap a few months back and was also unimpressed.
> 
> Know what pissed me off the most?  They left out 2 of the best parts of the movie.  The first one was when they were sitting down to eat at a loaded table, and they realize that the villagers are giving them the lion's share of the food, and they go back out and share their food with the villagers.
> 
> The other part was where those boys were hanging around that one dude, and when he got killed, they talked about how good a man he was.
> 
> I agree with you Tommy, the remake SUCKED.


I liked the remake but then again I don't attempt to compare remakes with the original because I know they're not going to be the same.  I see them as what they are, two completely different films.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ringel05 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been better if they had got a few more stars in it. But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?
> 
> I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"
> 
> They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
Click to expand...


Well yes but "Unforgiven" is described as a Revisionist Western in that Sub Genre.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Ringel05 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been better if they had got a few more stars in it. But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?
> 
> I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"
> 
> They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
Click to expand...

Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal. 

I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.

If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.

If that makes sense ?


----------



## Ringel05

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been better if they had got a few more stars in it. But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?
> 
> I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"
> 
> They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes but "Unforgiven" is described as a Revisionist Western in that Sub Genre.
Click to expand...

Probably because it's not true Hollywood/dime novel western myth.


----------



## Ringel05

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been better if they had got a few more stars in it. But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?
> 
> I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"
> 
> They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
Click to expand...

The 50s and 60s Hollywood westerns are not even a close representation of the real west, they're representations of the mythological American west.  The real west was dirty, hard, course and yes often miserable.  Most people out west were not cowboys or cow boys (derogatory term) as they were known.  Most were homesteaders and miners working out a hardscrabble and often miserable life.  Both Unforgiven and Open Range are fairly close representations of the unglamorous real west.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Ringel05 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?
> 
> I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"
> 
> They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 50s and 60s Hollywood westerns are not even a close representation of the real west, they're representations of the mythological American west.  The real west was dirty, hard, course and yes often miserable.  Most people out west were not cowboys or cow boys (derogatory term) as they were known.  Most were homesteaders and miners working out a hardscrabble and often miserable life.  Both Unforgiven and Open Range are fairly close representations of the unglamorous real west.
Click to expand...

I prefer the myth.


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> Saw this last night and wasnt really impressed.
> 
> It lacked star presence , the actors all looked the same and spoke in grunts which made it hard to understand them at times.
> 
> The characters in the original were well defined and their characters fleshed out. I didnt feel that with this one.I only recognised Denzel and he seemed a bit half hearted. Like he knew it wasnt worth much effort.
> 
> I love watching Westerns but modern films that are worth watching are few and far between.


We agree on something. 
The remake SUCKS.


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been better if they had got a few more stars in it. But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?
> 
> I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"
> 
> They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
Click to expand...


How much time have you spent in the American West, Toms?


----------



## Ringel05

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 50s and 60s Hollywood westerns are not even a close representation of the real west, they're representations of the mythological American west.  The real west was dirty, hard, course and yes often miserable.  Most people out west were not cowboys or cow boys (derogatory term) as they were known.  Most were homesteaders and miners working out a hardscrabble and often miserable life.  Both Unforgiven and Open Range are fairly close representations of the unglamorous real west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer the myth.
Click to expand...

Then you'd love Silverado, all the old Hollywood/dime novel myths rolled into one movie.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Ringel05 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 50s and 60s Hollywood westerns are not even a close representation of the real west, they're representations of the mythological American west.  The real west was dirty, hard, course and yes often miserable.  Most people out west were not cowboys or cow boys (derogatory term) as they were known.  Most were homesteaders and miners working out a hardscrabble and often miserable life.  Both Unforgiven and Open Range are fairly close representations of the unglamorous real west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer the myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you'd love Silverado, all the old Hollywood/dime novel myths rolled into one movie.
Click to expand...

You know its one film I have never seen. I will have a look for it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?
> 
> I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"
> 
> They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in the American West, Toms?
Click to expand...

In my head - half a lifetime. Physically - never. Its on my bucket list. The Alamo,ghost towns,Little Big Horn ,all of it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Tommy Tainant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in the American West, Toms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my head - half a lifetime. Physically - never. Its on my bucket list. The Alamo,ghost towns,Little Big Horn ,all of it.
Click to expand...


You know, one of the better routes you could take would be to start at San Antonio and see the Alamo, then follow up through New Mexico, Colorado, and Wyoming (lots of ghost towns in those states), and finally,  end up at Little Big Horn in Montana.  Follow that up by cutting past Devils Tower, and finally, end up in Deadwood and Sturgis SD. 

Bring an appetite with you too............LOTS of good places to eat on the San Antonio riverwalk, as well as lots of good places to eat at Deadwood and Sturgis.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

ABikerSailor said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in the American West, Toms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my head - half a lifetime. Physically - never. Its on my bucket list. The Alamo,ghost towns,Little Big Horn ,all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, one of the better routes you could take would be to start at San Antonio and see the Alamo, then follow up through New Mexico, Colorado, and Wyoming (lots of ghost towns in those states), and finally,  end up at Little Big Horn in Montana.  Follow that up by cutting past Devils Tower, and finally, end up in Deadwood and Sturgis SD.
> 
> Bring an appetite with you too............LOTS of good places to eat on the San Antonio riverwalk, as well as lots of good places to eat at Deadwood and Sturgis.
Click to expand...

It will be a couple of years yet. Hope to take a few months over it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ringel05 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?
> 
> I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"
> 
> They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 50s and 60s Hollywood westerns are not even a close representation of the real west, they're representations of the mythological American west.  The real west was dirty, hard, course and yes often miserable.  Most people out west were not cowboys or cow boys (derogatory term) as they were known.  Most were homesteaders and miners working out a hardscrabble and often miserable life.  Both Unforgiven and Open Range are fairly close representations of the unglamorous real west.
Click to expand...


This is why "Unforgiven" is in the Revisionist Western Sub Genre, this because the Western Westerns eg. "The Searchers", "My Darling Clementine", "Red River", "High Noon", "Shane" etc are Glamourised Westerns when as you and Tommy T both comment the actual American West was a dirty, brutal, hard and often traumatic era.

Some other excellent Revisionist Westerns are "The Outlaw Josey Wales" and "A Man Called Horse"

My very favourite Western even more favourite than "High Plains Drifter" is "Once Upon A Time In The West" directed by Sergio Leone in 1968 and it has Henry Fonda, Claudia Cardinale, Jason Robards, Charles Bronson, Jack Elam, Fonda against type for him is the bad character, of course a very long film but it is majestic and never sub standard. "Once Upon A Time In The West" in my Top 10 films, it is a great piece of art.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Tommy Tainant said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in the American West, Toms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my head - half a lifetime. Physically - never. Its on my bucket list. The Alamo,ghost towns,Little Big Horn ,all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, one of the better routes you could take would be to start at San Antonio and see the Alamo, then follow up through New Mexico, Colorado, and Wyoming (lots of ghost towns in those states), and finally,  end up at Little Big Horn in Montana.  Follow that up by cutting past Devils Tower, and finally, end up in Deadwood and Sturgis SD.
> 
> Bring an appetite with you too............LOTS of good places to eat on the San Antonio riverwalk, as well as lots of good places to eat at Deadwood and Sturgis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be a couple of years yet. Hope to take a few months over it.
Click to expand...


You know, that was pretty much the route that I took back in 2003 from Amarillo TX to Sturgis, SD.  Went up through the western side of CO around Durango and took the Million Dollar Highway up from there to Silverton and north from there up to Grand Junction (Durango to Silverton is a beautiful ride, as well as the rest where you go to a place called the Switzerland of the USA).  Then from there, we cut up through Wyoming, went up to Thermopolis WY (EXCELLENT hot springs there, I recommend an overnight stay).  Then went from there to Yellowstone Park, cut across Bear Tooth Pass (one of the top 10 scenic drives in the WORLD), went through Billings, stopped at Custer Battlefield, then over to Deadwood and Sturgis.

Going up there, we took about a week traveling.  Coming back, we cut through Cheyanne, and went straight down the center of CO and then back to Amarillo.  Coming back only took 2 days. 

Start your tour in San Antonio, and you can use some of the route I did.  Lots of old mines to see on the trip from Durango to Silverton, and when you get to Silverton, it's an old mining town that they turned into a tourist place.  Lots of old buildings, and the 2 places I'd recommend stopping at in Silverton is the Handlebar Moustache Bar (if you have a handlebar moustache when you walk in, they put your picture on the wall), and there is also a little store that sells jerky from just about every kind of animal that it's legal to eat here in the US.  There is alligator, elk, antelope, ostrich, just about any kind of meat you can think of is jerky.

And, don't forget to stop off at the overlook just before you get to Silverton from Durango.  The view is breathtaking.


----------



## Ringel05

ABikerSailor said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in the American West, Toms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my head - half a lifetime. Physically - never. Its on my bucket list. The Alamo,ghost towns,Little Big Horn ,all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, one of the better routes you could take would be to start at San Antonio and see the Alamo, then follow up through New Mexico, Colorado, and Wyoming (lots of ghost towns in those states), and finally,  end up at Little Big Horn in Montana.  Follow that up by cutting past Devils Tower, and finally, end up in Deadwood and Sturgis SD.
> 
> Bring an appetite with you too............LOTS of good places to eat on the San Antonio riverwalk, as well as lots of good places to eat at Deadwood and Sturgis.
Click to expand...

And he'll need to dress the part.  Maybe Wyatt Earp;






Or Bat Masterson;






.........


----------



## ABikerSailor

Ringel05 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in the American West, Toms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my head - half a lifetime. Physically - never. Its on my bucket list. The Alamo,ghost towns,Little Big Horn ,all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, one of the better routes you could take would be to start at San Antonio and see the Alamo, then follow up through New Mexico, Colorado, and Wyoming (lots of ghost towns in those states), and finally,  end up at Little Big Horn in Montana.  Follow that up by cutting past Devils Tower, and finally, end up in Deadwood and Sturgis SD.
> 
> Bring an appetite with you too............LOTS of good places to eat on the San Antonio riverwalk, as well as lots of good places to eat at Deadwood and Sturgis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he'll need to dress the part.  Maybe Wyatt Earp;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Bat Masterson;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........
Click to expand...


Or..................he could do it the way the modern day outlaws do, he could do it like I did.  On a Harley Davidson, riding in full leather.


----------



## Ringel05

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 50s and 60s Hollywood westerns are not even a close representation of the real west, they're representations of the mythological American west.  The real west was dirty, hard, course and yes often miserable.  Most people out west were not cowboys or cow boys (derogatory term) as they were known.  Most were homesteaders and miners working out a hardscrabble and often miserable life.  Both Unforgiven and Open Range are fairly close representations of the unglamorous real west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why "Unforgiven" is in the Revisionist Western Sub Genre, this because the Western Westerns eg. "The Searchers", "My Darling Clementine", "Red River", "High Noon", "Shane" etc are Glamourised Westerns when as you and Tommy T both comment the actual American West was a dirty, brutal, hard and often traumatic era.
> 
> Some other excellent Revisionist Westerns are "The Outlaw Josey Wales" and "A Man Called Horse"
> 
> My very favourite Western even more favourite than "High Plains Drifter" is "Once Upon A Time In The West" directed by Sergio Leone in 1968 and it has Henry Fonda, Claudia Cardinale, Jason Robards, Charles Bronson, Jack Elam, Fonda against type for him is the bad character, of course a very long film but it is majestic and never sub standard. "Once Upon A Time In The West" in my Top 10 films, it is a great piece of art.
Click to expand...

I know that (revisionist) but as a historian we consider Hollywood revisionist........


----------



## Ringel05

ABikerSailor said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in the American West, Toms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my head - half a lifetime. Physically - never. Its on my bucket list. The Alamo,ghost towns,Little Big Horn ,all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, one of the better routes you could take would be to start at San Antonio and see the Alamo, then follow up through New Mexico, Colorado, and Wyoming (lots of ghost towns in those states), and finally,  end up at Little Big Horn in Montana.  Follow that up by cutting past Devils Tower, and finally, end up in Deadwood and Sturgis SD.
> 
> Bring an appetite with you too............LOTS of good places to eat on the San Antonio riverwalk, as well as lots of good places to eat at Deadwood and Sturgis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he'll need to dress the part.  Maybe Wyatt Earp;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Bat Masterson;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or..................he could do it the way the modern day outlaws do, he could do it like I did.  On a Harley Davidson, riding in full leather.
Click to expand...

Well, since he likes the fake westerns he could go as "New Jersey" from Buckaroo Banzai.........


----------



## Ringel05

ABikerSailor said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in the American West, Toms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my head - half a lifetime. Physically - never. Its on my bucket list. The Alamo,ghost towns,Little Big Horn ,all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, one of the better routes you could take would be to start at San Antonio and see the Alamo, then follow up through New Mexico, Colorado, and Wyoming (lots of ghost towns in those states), and finally,  end up at Little Big Horn in Montana.  Follow that up by cutting past Devils Tower, and finally, end up in Deadwood and Sturgis SD.
> 
> Bring an appetite with you too............LOTS of good places to eat on the San Antonio riverwalk, as well as lots of good places to eat at Deadwood and Sturgis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he'll need to dress the part.  Maybe Wyatt Earp;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Bat Masterson;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or..................he could do it the way the modern day outlaws do, he could do it like I did.  On a Harley Davidson, riding in full leather.
Click to expand...

Not trite enough......


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Ringel05 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in the American West, Toms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my head - half a lifetime. Physically - never. Its on my bucket list. The Alamo,ghost towns,Little Big Horn ,all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, one of the better routes you could take would be to start at San Antonio and see the Alamo, then follow up through New Mexico, Colorado, and Wyoming (lots of ghost towns in those states), and finally,  end up at Little Big Horn in Montana.  Follow that up by cutting past Devils Tower, and finally, end up in Deadwood and Sturgis SD.
> 
> Bring an appetite with you too............LOTS of good places to eat on the San Antonio riverwalk, as well as lots of good places to eat at Deadwood and Sturgis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he'll need to dress the part.  Maybe Wyatt Earp;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Bat Masterson;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........
Click to expand...

This is what they looked like.


----------



## Ringel05

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in the American West, Toms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my head - half a lifetime. Physically - never. Its on my bucket list. The Alamo,ghost towns,Little Big Horn ,all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, one of the better routes you could take would be to start at San Antonio and see the Alamo, then follow up through New Mexico, Colorado, and Wyoming (lots of ghost towns in those states), and finally,  end up at Little Big Horn in Montana.  Follow that up by cutting past Devils Tower, and finally, end up in Deadwood and Sturgis SD.
> 
> Bring an appetite with you too............LOTS of good places to eat on the San Antonio riverwalk, as well as lots of good places to eat at Deadwood and Sturgis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he'll need to dress the part.  Maybe Wyatt Earp;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Bat Masterson;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what they looked like.
> 
> View attachment 244885
Click to expand...

Maybe one or two........


----------



## koshergrl

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 50s and 60s Hollywood westerns are not even a close representation of the real west, they're representations of the mythological American west.  The real west was dirty, hard, course and yes often miserable.  Most people out west were not cowboys or cow boys (derogatory term) as they were known.  Most were homesteaders and miners working out a hardscrabble and often miserable life.  Both Unforgiven and Open Range are fairly close representations of the unglamorous real west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why "Unforgiven" is in the Revisionist Western Sub Genre, this because the Western Westerns eg. "The Searchers", "My Darling Clementine", "Red River", "High Noon", "Shane" etc are Glamourised Westerns when as you and Tommy T both comment the actual American West was a dirty, brutal, hard and often traumatic era.
> 
> Some other excellent Revisionist Westerns are "The Outlaw Josey Wales" and "A Man Called Horse"
> 
> My very favourite Western even more favourite than "High Plains Drifter" is "Once Upon A Time In The West" directed by Sergio Leone in 1968 and it has Henry Fonda, Claudia Cardinale, Jason Robards, Charles Bronson, Jack Elam, Fonda against type for him is the bad character, of course a very long film but it is majestic and never sub standard. "Once Upon A Time In The West" in my Top 10 films, it is a great piece of art.
Click to expand...

The Outlaw Josie Wales is an amazing movie.


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in the American West, Toms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my head - half a lifetime. Physically - never. Its on my bucket list. The Alamo,ghost towns,Little Big Horn ,all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, one of the better routes you could take would be to start at San Antonio and see the Alamo, then follow up through New Mexico, Colorado, and Wyoming (lots of ghost towns in those states), and finally,  end up at Little Big Horn in Montana.  Follow that up by cutting past Devils Tower, and finally, end up in Deadwood and Sturgis SD.
> 
> Bring an appetite with you too............LOTS of good places to eat on the San Antonio riverwalk, as well as lots of good places to eat at Deadwood and Sturgis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he'll need to dress the part.  Maybe Wyatt Earp;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Bat Masterson;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what they looked like.
> 
> View attachment 244885
Click to expand...


Different cowboys affect different looks..today as in the past. 

I know cowboys who look and dress like John Wayne in that photo..real working cowboys. 

I also know cowboys who are extremely dapper and neat and tidy...and they are also real working cowboys.

It kind of matters when you catch them..whether they're doctoring calves or going to a dance.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that westerns have become so rare that a lot of expertise has been lost. Actors like Ward Bond, Slim Pickens and so on.I could actually believe that these guys lived in the west. The look and sound,everything seemed more authentic. My daughter has told me that the guy playing Steves character is a big star but I have no idea who he is.
> 
> The last "new" western I really enjoyed was Open Range. Duvall and Costner are great actors and I believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 50s and 60s Hollywood westerns are not even a close representation of the real west, they're representations of the mythological American west.  The real west was dirty, hard, course and yes often miserable.  Most people out west were not cowboys or cow boys (derogatory term) as they were known.  Most were homesteaders and miners working out a hardscrabble and often miserable life.  Both Unforgiven and Open Range are fairly close representations of the unglamorous real west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why "Unforgiven" is in the Revisionist Western Sub Genre, this because the Western Westerns eg. "The Searchers", "My Darling Clementine", "Red River", "High Noon", "Shane" etc are Glamourised Westerns when as you and Tommy T both comment the actual American West was a dirty, brutal, hard and often traumatic era.
> 
> Some other excellent Revisionist Westerns are "The Outlaw Josey Wales" and "A Man Called Horse"
> 
> My very favourite Western even more favourite than "High Plains Drifter" is "Once Upon A Time In The West" directed by Sergio Leone in 1968 and it has Henry Fonda, Claudia Cardinale, Jason Robards, Charles Bronson, Jack Elam, Fonda against type for him is the bad character, of course a very long film but it is majestic and never sub standard. "Once Upon A Time In The West" in my Top 10 films, it is a great piece of art.
Click to expand...


^^^^ koshergrl thinks the above is um funny. Now a Full On Troll, okay whatever.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The remake of The Magnificent Seven was remade to be politically correct.  That's why it sucked so badly.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 50s and 60s Hollywood westerns are not even a close representation of the real west, they're representations of the mythological American west.  The real west was dirty, hard, course and yes often miserable.  Most people out west were not cowboys or cow boys (derogatory term) as they were known.  Most were homesteaders and miners working out a hardscrabble and often miserable life.  Both Unforgiven and Open Range are fairly close representations of the unglamorous real west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why "Unforgiven" is in the Revisionist Western Sub Genre, this because the Western Westerns eg. "The Searchers", "My Darling Clementine", "Red River", "High Noon", "Shane" etc are Glamourised Westerns when as you and Tommy T both comment the actual American West was a dirty, brutal, hard and often traumatic era.
> 
> Some other excellent Revisionist Westerns are "The Outlaw Josey Wales" and "A Man Called Horse"
> 
> My very favourite Western even more favourite than "High Plains Drifter" is "Once Upon A Time In The West" directed by Sergio Leone in 1968 and it has Henry Fonda, Claudia Cardinale, Jason Robards, Charles Bronson, Jack Elam, Fonda against type for him is the bad character, of course a very long film but it is majestic and never sub standard. "Once Upon A Time In The West" in my Top 10 films, it is a great piece of art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Outlaw Josie Wales is an amazing movie.
Click to expand...


Oh I thought you thought it was FUNNY, like "Once Upon A Time In The West" you think FUNNY, go away and Troll some other thread. This thread is for those who want to have an NORMAL discussion about films.


----------



## koshergrl

I have to post horse pics 

 

 

 


This ^^isn't me  It's my ex sister in law.


 


Family friends, my aunt married into the family so I have cousins who are Stevenses. I think the smaller woman died of a burst appendix.


----------



## koshergrl

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 50s and 60s Hollywood westerns are not even a close representation of the real west, they're representations of the mythological American west.  The real west was dirty, hard, course and yes often miserable.  Most people out west were not cowboys or cow boys (derogatory term) as they were known.  Most were homesteaders and miners working out a hardscrabble and often miserable life.  Both Unforgiven and Open Range are fairly close representations of the unglamorous real west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why "Unforgiven" is in the Revisionist Western Sub Genre, this because the Western Westerns eg. "The Searchers", "My Darling Clementine", "Red River", "High Noon", "Shane" etc are Glamourised Westerns when as you and Tommy T both comment the actual American West was a dirty, brutal, hard and often traumatic era.
> 
> Some other excellent Revisionist Westerns are "The Outlaw Josey Wales" and "A Man Called Horse"
> 
> My very favourite Western even more favourite than "High Plains Drifter" is "Once Upon A Time In The West" directed by Sergio Leone in 1968 and it has Henry Fonda, Claudia Cardinale, Jason Robards, Charles Bronson, Jack Elam, Fonda against type for him is the bad character, of course a very long film but it is majestic and never sub standard. "Once Upon A Time In The West" in my Top 10 films, it is a great piece of art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Outlaw Josie Wales is an amazing movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I thought you thought it was FUNNY, like "Once Upon A Time In The West" you think FUNNY, go away and Troll some other thread. This thread is for those who want to have an NORMAL discussion about films.
Click to expand...

No I love that movie.


----------



## aaronleland

Tommy Tainant said:


> But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?



Hopefully in the same place as the old Steve McQueen.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> I have to post horse pics View attachment 244888 View attachment 244889 View attachment 244890 View attachment 244891
> This ^^isn't me  It's my ex sister in law.
> View attachment 244892 View attachment 244893
> Family friends, my aunt married into the family so I have cousins who are Stevenses. I think the smaller woman died of a burst appendix.



Horses the most majestic creatures. I will not Funny your post like you would Funny it if ANYONE else would have posted it, I do not do that type of Troll thing I only Funny if the comments and/or picture is you know funny.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ward Bond a great character actor, also Slim Pickens and also Walter Brennan in many old Westerns and yes watching them they LOOK like they are IN the Old West Era.
> 
> I look on Google to see who is in this remake of "The Magnificent Seven" and those I know Denzel Washington, Ethan Hawke and Vincent D'Onofrio the others I have never even heard of in this film.
> 
> Not seen "Open Range" but I like Robert Duvall in EVERYTHING, Kevin Costner is okay. Recent I watch "Unforgiven" made in 1992 and directed and starring Clint Eastwood also Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman and Richard Harris in this film, a Revisionist Western and excellent, I am not a great fan of Westerns in general but I like all with Clint Eastwood and he is in and directed in 1973 one of my favourite films "High Plains Drifter" which I think is a very good companion piece film to "Unforgiven"
> 
> This the original trailer "High Plains Drifter"
> 
> 
> This the original trailer "Unforgiven"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 50s and 60s Hollywood westerns are not even a close representation of the real west, they're representations of the mythological American west.  The real west was dirty, hard, course and yes often miserable.  Most people out west were not cowboys or cow boys (derogatory term) as they were known.  Most were homesteaders and miners working out a hardscrabble and often miserable life.  Both Unforgiven and Open Range are fairly close representations of the unglamorous real west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why "Unforgiven" is in the Revisionist Western Sub Genre, this because the Western Westerns eg. "The Searchers", "My Darling Clementine", "Red River", "High Noon", "Shane" etc are Glamourised Westerns when as you and Tommy T both comment the actual American West was a dirty, brutal, hard and often traumatic era.
> 
> Some other excellent Revisionist Westerns are "The Outlaw Josey Wales" and "A Man Called Horse"
> 
> My very favourite Western even more favourite than "High Plains Drifter" is "Once Upon A Time In The West" directed by Sergio Leone in 1968 and it has Henry Fonda, Claudia Cardinale, Jason Robards, Charles Bronson, Jack Elam, Fonda against type for him is the bad character, of course a very long film but it is majestic and never sub standard. "Once Upon A Time In The West" in my Top 10 films, it is a great piece of art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Outlaw Josie Wales is an amazing movie.
Click to expand...

You can watch it many times and still get something out of it.


----------



## aaronleland

I don't think I've ever seen so many good actors in such a shitty movie at one time.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tipsycatlover said:


> The remake of The Magnificent Seven was remade to be politically correct.  That's why it sucked so badly.


 ANYTHING that is designed to be Politically Correct is of course CRAP. Re. Remaking films, in my opinion this should only occur IF the original was sub standard, so that the original script could be improved and so a new film have the potential that the original did not have. They should not remake films that the original was a great film to begin with.


----------



## aaronleland

The best Western ever was Cowboys & Aliens. It was about cowboys... fighting aliens. Beat that shit.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

aaronleland said:


> I don't think I've ever seen so many good actors in such a shitty movie at one time.


Which film ?


----------



## Ringel05

Tommy Tainant said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen so many good actors in such a shitty movie at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> Which film ?
Click to expand...

Pretty much every spaghetti western ever made........

He probably means the M7 remake, most people watch a remake expecting to see the exact same movie with different actors.  Many times the film they love is itself a remake of an earlier film.


----------



## aaronleland

Tommy Tainant said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen so many good actors in such a shitty movie at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> Which film ?
Click to expand...


The Magnificent Seven remake. Denzel Washington, Chris Pratt, Vincent D'Onofrio and Peter Sarsgaard. How do you fuck that up?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

aaronleland said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen so many good actors in such a shitty movie at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> Which film ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Magnificent Seven remake. Denzel Washington, Chris Pratt, Vincent D'Onofrio and Peter Sarsgaard. How do you fuck that up?
Click to expand...

They are pretty average.Even Denzel was sleepwalking.


----------



## Ringel05

aaronleland said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen so many good actors in such a shitty movie at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> Which film ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Magnificent Seven remake. Denzel Washington, Chris Pratt, Vincent D'Onofrio and Peter Sarsgaard. *How do you fuck that up?*
Click to expand...

To some, remake the movie without the original cast and the original storyline........


----------



## aaronleland

Ringel05 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen so many good actors in such a shitty movie at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> Which film ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much every spaghetti western ever made........
> 
> He probably means the M7 remake, most people watch a remake expecting to see the exact same movie with different actors.  Many times the film they love is itself a remake of an earlier film.
Click to expand...


Let's be honest. A lot of people are blinded by nostalgia. Most movies before the 1990s or so sucked ass.


----------



## Ringel05

aaronleland said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen so many good actors in such a shitty movie at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> Which film ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much every spaghetti western ever made........
> 
> He probably means the M7 remake, most people watch a remake expecting to see the exact same movie with different actors.  Many times the film they love is itself a remake of an earlier film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest. A lot of people are blinded by nostalgia. Most movies before the 1990s or so sucked ass.
Click to expand...

Which is why I like a lot of the remakes, better film quality and better graphics...... 
I watch a movie for entertainment not to write my thesis on it........


----------



## Ringel05

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unforgiven, revisionist western????  WTF????  That movie's closer to authentic western portrayal than almost any previous Hollywood western.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 50s and 60s Hollywood westerns are not even a close representation of the real west, they're representations of the mythological American west.  The real west was dirty, hard, course and yes often miserable.  Most people out west were not cowboys or cow boys (derogatory term) as they were known.  Most were homesteaders and miners working out a hardscrabble and often miserable life.  Both Unforgiven and Open Range are fairly close representations of the unglamorous real west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer the myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you'd love Silverado, all the old Hollywood/dime novel myths rolled into one movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know its one film I have never seen. I will have a look for it.
Click to expand...

This should tantalize you......


----------



## MisterBeale

my2¢ said:


> I can't recall a remake I liked better than its original.



I can recall just one.

And it wasn't so much, "better," as it was, just as good.  The modern techniques and cinematography made the modern version a joy to watch though.

I read the book, then I watched them back to back to compare.

The Cohen Brothers are second to none when it comes to directing.


----------



## aaronleland

I don't care if a remake sticks to the original, as long as it's a good story by itself. For instance, I'm a big comic book fan, but I don't care if a movie takes liberties with the source material, as long as it stands on it's own as a good story. The Magnificent Seven remake just wasn't a good movie.


----------



## Ringel05

aaronleland said:


> I don't care if a remake sticks to the original, as long as it's a good story by itself. For instance, I'm a big comic book fan, but I don't care if a movie takes liberties with the source material, as long as it stands on it's own as a good story. The Magnificent Seven remake just wasn't a good movie.


Story?  you watch a movie for it's story line?  ACTION!!!!  ADVENTURE!!!!  DEATH!!!!  DESTRUCTION!!!!  COOL GRAPHICS!!!!  WICKED MONSTERS!!!!

Oh wait, story line.....  Yeah, I guess it's important......


----------



## koshergrl

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to post horse pics View attachment 244888 View attachment 244889 View attachment 244890 View attachment 244891
> This ^^isn't me  It's my ex sister in law.
> View attachment 244892 View attachment 244893
> Family friends, my aunt married into the family so I have cousins who are Stevenses. I think the smaller woman died of a burst appendix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horses the most majestic creatures. I will not Funny your post like you would Funny it if ANYONE else would have posted it, I do not do that type of Troll thing I only Funny if the comments and/or picture is you know funny.
Click to expand...

Per usual I have no idea what you're talking about. I only funny shit I find funny, and I don't care if you funny my posts.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Ringel05 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a very unglamourous view of the west. Miserable . dirty and a bit dark. I think you can call it revisionist compared to other westerns.Certainly westerns from the 50s and 60s.  I am sure that it was pretty accurate in its portrayal.
> 
> I think that Unforgiven is one of those films that everyone respects but doesnt take to their hearts. A bit like Apocalypse Now which was a brilliant series of set pieces but lacking a heart.
> 
> If you compare Unforgiven to Open Range I would prefer Open Range because it has a heart.
> 
> If that makes sense ?
> 
> 
> 
> The 50s and 60s Hollywood westerns are not even a close representation of the real west, they're representations of the mythological American west.  The real west was dirty, hard, course and yes often miserable.  Most people out west were not cowboys or cow boys (derogatory term) as they were known.  Most were homesteaders and miners working out a hardscrabble and often miserable life.  Both Unforgiven and Open Range are fairly close representations of the unglamorous real west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer the myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you'd love Silverado, all the old Hollywood/dime novel myths rolled into one movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know its one film I have never seen. I will have a look for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This should tantalize you......
Click to expand...

Tidy.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

MisterBeale said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall a remake I liked better than its original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can recall just one.
> 
> And it wasn't so much, "better," as it was, just as good.  The modern techniques and cinematography made the modern version a joy to watch though.
> 
> I read the book, then I watched them back to back to compare.
> 
> The Cohen Brothers are second to none when it comes to directing.
Click to expand...

Two good films. I would add "3:10 to Yuma" to that short list. Both excellent movies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

aaronleland said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen so many good actors in such a shitty movie at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> Which film ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much every spaghetti western ever made........
> 
> He probably means the M7 remake, most people watch a remake expecting to see the exact same movie with different actors.  Many times the film they love is itself a remake of an earlier film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest. A lot of people are blinded by nostalgia. Most movies before the 1990s or so sucked ass.
Click to expand...

I would say the opposite. But that might be an age thing. I dont think that they make films for me any more. These wretched marvel movies are the modern day westerns and before them the star wars type films were the modern westerns. And the star wars genre provides the reference points for todays directors. Its just explosions with a John Williams soundtrack.


----------



## Ringel05

Tommy Tainant said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen so many good actors in such a shitty movie at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> Which film ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much every spaghetti western ever made........
> 
> He probably means the M7 remake, most people watch a remake expecting to see the exact same movie with different actors.  Many times the film they love is itself a remake of an earlier film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest. A lot of people are blinded by nostalgia. Most movies before the 1990s or so sucked ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say the opposite. But that might be an age thing. I dont think that they make films for me any more. These wretched marvel movies are the modern day westerns and before them the star wars type films were the modern westerns. And the star wars genre provides the reference points for todays directors. Its just explosions with a John Williams soundtrack.
Click to expand...

I would revise his statement to; most movies between the 1960s and 1990s sucked ass.  To put that into perspective there's around 600 movies released per year in the US alone.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Ringel05 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen so many good actors in such a shitty movie at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> Which film ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much every spaghetti western ever made........
> 
> He probably means the M7 remake, most people watch a remake expecting to see the exact same movie with different actors.  Many times the film they love is itself a remake of an earlier film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest. A lot of people are blinded by nostalgia. Most movies before the 1990s or so sucked ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say the opposite. But that might be an age thing. I dont think that they make films for me any more. These wretched marvel movies are the modern day westerns and before them the star wars type films were the modern westerns. And the star wars genre provides the reference points for todays directors. Its just explosions with a John Williams soundtrack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would revise his statement to; most movies between the 1960s and 1990s sucked ass.  To put that into perspective there's around 600 movies released per year in the US alone.
Click to expand...

Thats probably a thread in itself. When was the best time for movies ? Probably depends on what sort of films you like.


----------



## Ringel05

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which film ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much every spaghetti western ever made........
> 
> He probably means the M7 remake, most people watch a remake expecting to see the exact same movie with different actors.  Many times the film they love is itself a remake of an earlier film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest. A lot of people are blinded by nostalgia. Most movies before the 1990s or so sucked ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say the opposite. But that might be an age thing. I dont think that they make films for me any more. These wretched marvel movies are the modern day westerns and before them the star wars type films were the modern westerns. And the star wars genre provides the reference points for todays directors. Its just explosions with a John Williams soundtrack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would revise his statement to; most movies between the 1960s and 1990s sucked ass.  To put that into perspective there's around 600 movies released per year in the US alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats probably a thread in itself. *When was the best time for movies ?* Probably depends on what sort of films you like.
Click to expand...

Personal preference.  I like the 40s & 50s movies, the 60s, 70s & 80s had some good ones but for me they were few and far between, the 90s onwards is a mixed bag.
Not a major Eastwood fan, basically hated all his spaghetti westerns, Wayne for me is a mixed bag, some really good, some not so good.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Ringel05 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much every spaghetti western ever made........
> 
> He probably means the M7 remake, most people watch a remake expecting to see the exact same movie with different actors.  Many times the film they love is itself a remake of an earlier film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest. A lot of people are blinded by nostalgia. Most movies before the 1990s or so sucked ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say the opposite. But that might be an age thing. I dont think that they make films for me any more. These wretched marvel movies are the modern day westerns and before them the star wars type films were the modern westerns. And the star wars genre provides the reference points for todays directors. Its just explosions with a John Williams soundtrack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would revise his statement to; most movies between the 1960s and 1990s sucked ass.  To put that into perspective there's around 600 movies released per year in the US alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats probably a thread in itself. *When was the best time for movies ?* Probably depends on what sort of films you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personal preference.  I like the 40s & 50s movies, the 60s, 70s & 80s had some good ones but for me they were few and far between, the 90s onwards is a mixed bag.
> Not a major Eastwood fan, basically hated all his spaghetti westerns, Wayne for me is a mixed bag, some really good, some not so good.
Click to expand...

Im not a fan of spag westerns either. Josey Wales is the best of Eastwoods work. I do like John Waynes films. I find him a reassuring presence.
Shane was playing on tv this week and its a film that I cant see getting made today. Certainly better than anything made in the last 50 years.


----------



## aaronleland

What was that 90s Western with Leonardo DiCaprio and Gene Hackman called? That one wasn't bad.


----------



## ABikerSailor

aaronleland said:


> The best Western ever was Cowboys & Aliens. It was about cowboys... fighting aliens. Beat that shit.



Beat that shit?  Simple..................back in the early 2000's, there was a series called "Firefly", which was basically a spaghetti western set in space. 

Game.  Set.  Match.


----------



## aaronleland

ABikerSailor said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best Western ever was Cowboys & Aliens. It was about cowboys... fighting aliens. Beat that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that shit?  Simple..................back in the early 2000's, there was a series called "Firefly", which was basically a spaghetti western set in space.
> 
> Game.  Set.  Match.
Click to expand...


Queer.


----------



## ABikerSailor

aaronleland said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best Western ever was Cowboys & Aliens. It was about cowboys... fighting aliens. Beat that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that shit?  Simple..................back in the early 2000's, there was a series called "Firefly", which was basically a spaghetti western set in space.
> 
> Game.  Set.  Match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Queer.
Click to expand...


Fuck off ya goddamn pedant.  Go please purists.


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been better if they had got a few more stars in it. But where is the modern Steve McQueen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no modern Steve McQueen there is no modern version of ANY of the classic actors or actresses they are irreplaceable eg. how could there EVER be a modern version of Barbara Stanwyck or Joan Crawford or Bette Davis or Humphrey Bogart or Orson Welles or Joseph Cotten?
> 
> I HATE remakes of films of course the original version of "The Magnificent Seven" was a remake in American Western style of Akira Kurosawa's "The Seven Samurai" which was made in 1954 with Toshiro Mifune and is 100 times superior to "The Magnificent Seven"
> 
> They are threatening to do a remake of "The Wild Bunch" WHY? How can you IMPROVE on William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Edmond O'Brien, Warren Oates and the direction of Sam Peckinpah? You CAN NOT improve. Anyone who does a remake in my opinion should be taken out and shot.
Click to expand...


Never seen that: will watch it now. Looks like a young Shintaro...hmm.



Greg


----------



## aaronleland

ABikerSailor said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best Western ever was Cowboys & Aliens. It was about cowboys... fighting aliens. Beat that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that shit?  Simple..................back in the early 2000's, there was a series called "Firefly", which was basically a spaghetti western set in space.
> 
> Game.  Set.  Match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Queer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off ya goddamn pedant.  Go please purists.
Click to expand...


Hey! I'd probably kick your ass if I knew what pedant meant.


----------



## candycorn

my2¢ said:


> I can't recall a remake I liked better than its original.



The only one that remotely comes to mind as being arguably better is You've Got Mail vs The Shop Around the Corner.  I'm not huge fan of either movie but the remake has much better acting.


----------



## skye

STOP remaking movies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

stop it!

you will never get as good as them in the past!

don't you have a brain cell or two left.... to think of a NEW theme on a movie over there in the West Coast????

my GOD ....what idiots those Hollyweird morons are!


----------



## gtopa1

Ringel05 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen so many good actors in such a shitty movie at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> Which film ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much every spaghetti western ever made........
> 
> He probably means the M7 remake, most people watch a remake expecting to see the exact same movie with different actors.  Many times the film they love is itself a remake of an earlier film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest. A lot of people are blinded by nostalgia. Most movies before the 1990s or so sucked ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say the opposite. But that might be an age thing. I dont think that they make films for me any more. These wretched marvel movies are the modern day westerns and before them the star wars type films were the modern westerns. And the star wars genre provides the reference points for todays directors. Its just explosions with a John Williams soundtrack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would revise his statement to; most movies between the 1960s and 1990s sucked ass.  To put that into perspective there's around 600 movies released per year in the US alone.
Click to expand...

Worth watching:


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

skye said:


> STOP remaking movies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> stop it!
> 
> you will never get as good as them in the past!
> 
> don't you have a brain cell or two left.... to think of a NEW theme on a movie over there in the West Coast????
> 
> my GOD ....what idiots those Hollyweird morons are!



The Hollywood version of La Femme Nikita was awful!!

Greg


----------



## Ringel05

skye said:


> STOP remaking movies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> stop it!
> 
> you will never get as good as them in the past!
> 
> don't you have a brain cell or two left.... to think of a NEW theme on a movie over there in the West Coast????
> 
> my GOD ....what idiots those Hollyweird morons are!


Idiots? Apparently you don't realize it's all about money and ownership, renewing the copyrights.........  Same with songs, why do you think they get redone?


----------



## Ringel05

gtopa1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which film ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much every spaghetti western ever made........
> 
> He probably means the M7 remake, most people watch a remake expecting to see the exact same movie with different actors.  Many times the film they love is itself a remake of an earlier film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest. A lot of people are blinded by nostalgia. Most movies before the 1990s or so sucked ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say the opposite. But that might be an age thing. I dont think that they make films for me any more. These wretched marvel movies are the modern day westerns and before them the star wars type films were the modern westerns. And the star wars genre provides the reference points for todays directors. Its just explosions with a John Williams soundtrack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would revise his statement to; most movies between the 1960s and 1990s sucked ass.  To put that into perspective there's around 600 movies released per year in the US alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worth watching:
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Not one of the genres I'm interested in but thanks anyway.


----------



## Ringel05

aaronleland said:


> What was that 90s Western with Leonardo DiCaprio and Gene Hackman called? That one wasn't bad.


The Quick and the Dead?  Really?  I thought that sucked.


----------



## Ringel05

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest. A lot of people are blinded by nostalgia. Most movies before the 1990s or so sucked ass.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say the opposite. But that might be an age thing. I dont think that they make films for me any more. These wretched marvel movies are the modern day westerns and before them the star wars type films were the modern westerns. And the star wars genre provides the reference points for todays directors. Its just explosions with a John Williams soundtrack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would revise his statement to; most movies between the 1960s and 1990s sucked ass.  To put that into perspective there's around 600 movies released per year in the US alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats probably a thread in itself. *When was the best time for movies ?* Probably depends on what sort of films you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personal preference.  I like the 40s & 50s movies, the 60s, 70s & 80s had some good ones but for me they were few and far between, the 90s onwards is a mixed bag.
> Not a major Eastwood fan, basically hated all his spaghetti westerns, Wayne for me is a mixed bag, some really good, some not so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not a fan of spag westerns either. Josey Wales is the best of Eastwoods work. I do like John Waynes films. I find him a reassuring presence.
> Shane was playing on tv this week and its a film that I cant see getting made today. Certainly better than anything made in the last 50 years.
Click to expand...

Josey Wales was a fantasy western, well done but still a fantasy, Unforgiven is his best western and the most historically accurate.
Wayne's most historically accurate films were Rio Grande and The Shootist, The Cowboys was fairly accurate also everything else was primarily Hollywood's version of the west.


----------



## ABikerSailor

aaronleland said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best Western ever was Cowboys & Aliens. It was about cowboys... fighting aliens. Beat that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that shit?  Simple..................back in the early 2000's, there was a series called "Firefly", which was basically a spaghetti western set in space.
> 
> Game.  Set.  Match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Queer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off ya goddamn pedant.  Go please purists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! I'd probably kick your ass if I knew what pedant meant.
Click to expand...


Yeah, sure, okay..........................chances of you kicking anyone's ass from USMB is about the same as that of the proverbial tissue paper dog catching the asbestos cat on a chase through Hell. 

And, since you don't know what pedant means, let me express my view of you another way, you cock smoking colon jousting pud pulling rump ranger.


----------



## whitehall

The original M-7 (1960) was about the last of the old Hollywood stuff. The plot was as common as a western plot can be (based on Japanese folklore) where the good guys rescue the downtrodden peasants but the star quality of McQueen, Brynner, Vaughn, Bronson, James Coburn Eli Wallach as his evil best was hard to beat. Favorite scene: When Coburn uncoils like a snake and hits the cowboy with a knife. They don't make stuff like that today except in digital cartoons. The remake was bland.


----------

